# **May Hurricane coaster ride**



## DonChristie (May 1, 2021)

*May Hurricane coaster ride*

This month we are going to ride the Little Sugar creek greenway on Saturday, May 8th. Meet at Caribou coffee @ 4327 Park road, Charlotte around 9 and leave at 10. Nice leisurely ride along the creek! All bikes are welcome! 
Lets ride!


----------



## jimbo53 (May 1, 2021)

Wish I could make it. I'll be in Atlanta for Mothers Day with Sheila's son's family. Ya'll have fun!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2021)

Make sure I see pics! Hopefully I'll join you all in a couple months if not sooner. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2021)

Where da pics?


----------



## Oilit (May 16, 2021)

@Superman1984 posted a few in this thread (post #19,742 and #19,744). So far that's all I've seen. I didn't make this one, so I was looking too.








						What bike did you ride today? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Kind of a huge day for me as my son and I did our first long ride together!  He was nervous at first but did amazing and couldnt stop talking about how awesome it was. I gotta say, i was beaming with pride watching him kill the trail.  12 miles total.        He’s done very well on that mini size Se.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Superman1984 (May 16, 2021)

@Freqman1 there's the pics I took Bud. I think Don had some from the beginning. We rode to the food place (sorry the name slips me at the moment) but it's out of business Thanks to Covid.

The greenway was so full of people I couldn't even get a small video on the bike or of the Hurricane Coasters on theirs.


----------



## DonChristie (May 17, 2021)

Sorry, I been busier than a Beaver with Two tails! I got a flat about 10 mins in! Ugh! Heres a few i took.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 17, 2021)

DonChristie said:


> Sorry, I been busier than a Beaver with Two tails! I got a flat about 10 mins in! Ugh! Heres a few i took.
> 
> View attachment 1413338
> 
> ...



Next ride man I am bringing a spare tube, an inflation cartridge, & the nylon plastic spoons. We had the tools jus' not the parts. I Will Be Prepared so we can at least have a Drink together again


----------



## Superman1984 (May 17, 2021)

@DonChristie I may need to bring 2 or 3 quarts if we get a Good size group


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2021)

Good to see Doug and Lauren back out. I can't wait to get back I think I have about five new bikes to ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (May 17, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Good to see Doug and Lauren back out. I can't wait to get back I think I have about five new bikes to ride! V/r Shawn



Shawn if you don't have a bike to ride man somethin' would Serious Be Wrong  

You should talk to Don personally though & ask him about the gift I brought for him; Next Ride I Really Hope You & few more guys can & do come out! Hopefully it won't be too far for any of us to make it etc


----------

